# hunting finger bow



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of differing opinions I m sure, 
I tried the Brigader but I'm not a fan of the binary cams with fingers.
Man theres a thread somewhere on here with bunches of finger bows.
The Fitzgerald boys and Tim wells shoot short axeled bows well but I cant.
Im with you, longer axels and brace. 
Hoyt montega, tribute,aspen, vantage ltd,stratus( i have one) ......
Martin shadow cat,scepter,,,,
Mathews ovation,apex 8 ( great bows) ,conquest,Q2 xl, ....
Others may chime in.
Best of luck!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1792614


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

There is a sticky at the top you may want to read through. The Hoyt Protec with the cam and a half sounds like it might fit you. The Xt3000 limbs make up about 42" approx


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2349306
Might try this one


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

Like you, I love shooting recurves but my age(63) has limited their usefulness for hunting. I can no longer shoot my 55lb moose bow accurately. So my son encouraged me to try modern compounds with release. I can shoot them reasonably well but I just don't love'em if you know what I mean. I tried shooting them with fingers but it never felt right until my son brought by a PSE Freak. For some reason this bow feels right with fingers. The Freak is only a 38" ATA but the huge EVO cams roll the string way outside the axles at full draw so the effective ATA is at least 40". For me this is just enough. There is much discussion on this Finger forum about long ATA for good reason so be very careful selecting a moderate ATA bow. Still it might work. I owned a PSE Supra only about 2 inches shorter and it did not work for me. 
For me cams are preferable. AS you say the accuwheels are vague and poor backwall. The speed advantage of the cams for hunting is just too appealing. My Freak gets speeds about 40 fps faster than a wheelbow and about 80 fps faster than my recurve same arrow. This is hugely helpful if you are gap shooting and very useful to an older hunter. My Freak set at 40 lbs can outperform my old 1990 Hoyt Spectra wheelbow set at 65 lbs. 
I think you are on the right track. There is no reason you cannot transfer your finger shooting skills to a compound and have a very good hunting setup.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I like em all - Trad, Compound Fingers, Compound Release.......ha ha. Just picked up a Hoyt Aspen Contender 50-60# w/ Command Cams to get me back in the compound finger shooting game.


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

All of the above. Lots of choices. Try as many as you can, if you can.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

take a look at the new Mathews no cam with 9 inches brace…..and it has a long at a


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I'd look for an Alpine Concorde. 40" ata, 8.25" BH, and 315 fps IBO. You can find them used between $250-$350. I own 2 and use to have another that I shot with fingers.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

biblethumpncop said:


> I'd look for an Alpine Concorde. 40" ata, 8.25" BH, and 315 fps IBO. You can find them used between $250-$350. I own 2 and use to have another that I shot with fingers.


Yep.....Very under rated bow....I will also suggest many of the older Hoyts, the Protec with XT-3000 limbs and Cam 1/2 cams is a good bow for 28" draw....Jim


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

Lots of good recommendations. The Hoyt with the XT3000 limbs sounds appealing and I will watch for the Alpine Concorde. l picked up a Bow Tech Brigadier, 2010 model new in the box for $140 and am going to set it up to play with. It is just over 40" ata and 8" brace so it seems to meet the basic outline for fingers and hunting.


----------



## Bowfinger63 (Mar 5, 2006)

thumper-tx said:


> For some years I have shot stickbows but as the joints get older and the weather colder, Im looking for something I can fingershoot. I dont care for the accuwheel as I shot them years ago and dont like the long valley. I draw 28" and want something at least 40". A bowTech Brigadies caught my eye. Any thoughts on that bow or recommendations of other bows to look at?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


My two cents, try a Martin Scepter V or an Older Scepter II, both good finger shooters. 
A Mathews Apex 8, or a Apex 7. The 8 is heavy and long. but can't say as to wanting to hunt with it.
The Apex 7 is a bit shorter and a half pound lighter.

The Brigadier looks like it would fit. where you'd get it for less then 2 bills? shoot, I would try it for a good raabit and stump and carp bow. that way, if I dropped in a hole or lake, i wouldn't cry too long


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

So far the Brigadier lo0ks like it will make a good hunting rig. I havent had too much time with it but the adjustable draw stop lets it be set with virtually no valley.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

Conquest 2 0r 3 with max cam. long enuff, easy to pull with 60 lb limbs if not turn it down, still has lots of speed.


----------



## turkster (Jul 12, 2006)

might even be able to find one in camo


----------



## thumper-tx (Dec 19, 2006)

The Bowtec Brigadier is turning out to be a good finger shooter. The over 40" ata and the 8" brace make it pretty forgiving. I have not had time to set up the chronograph yet but the speed seems to be good. I got it to bare shaft tune very well out to 30 yards with Gold Tip 55/75 shafts and 150gr heads. Right now shooting it at 61lb @ 28".


----------

